# What's the weirdest thing a villager has given to you?



## Kittilicious (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh Fang.


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 31, 2015)

the jocks when they give you their sweaty clothes lol gross


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

i got a shower, shep was like, here, you need a shower.

T-T what u trying to say m8


----------



## folklore (Jan 31, 2015)

A toilet..


----------



## Princisca (Jan 31, 2015)

Molly gave me her potty. Bahaha. Crazy lil duck


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

???


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know, I got this random weird machine from Ribbot.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 31, 2015)

A toilet and the letter said something like "put this to good use" o-o


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jan 31, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> A toilet and the letter said something like "put this to good use" o-o



LOL


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just think about what he did to get this after I saved him.


----------



## Arabelle (Jan 31, 2015)

Portable toilet, toilet, stool, ..... I have some screenshots of them. I might post it later xD

Erik said "didn't you say you needed a toilet?"
I said no. 
He said "oh I'm pretty sure you just forgot that you wanted a toilet. Here, have it." .....lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2015)

I was going to pass this up.
I said to myself, "I bet they're gonna say toilets".
I was right. 
I guess the weirdest was a hospital bed? idk...I don't really remember.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh and Sprinkle got me a stool and it was like "here take my fabulous stool!" ... No please


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 31, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Oh and Sprinkle got me a stool and it was like "here take my fabulous stool!" ... No please



Toilet joke in spoiler.


Spoiler



Sprinkle while you Tinkle.


----------



## pocky (Jan 31, 2015)

Beau once sent me a trash bin in a letter. The letter said that he had bought that for me because it had reminded him of me and that maybe I had been one of those in a past life.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 31, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Toilet joke in spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Putting my drink down now... *clapping* that's great i love it

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> Beau once sent me a trash bin in a letter. The letter said that he had bought that for me because it had reminded him of me and that maybe I had been one of those in a past life.



Dang Beau has no chill


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 31, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> Putting my drink down now... *clapping* that's great i love it



Just wanted to add to your post is all.

I hope everyone who looked in the spoiler got what I was saying.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Lolly gave me a chain-gang shirt the other day....

. _ .


----------



## AcousticHearts (Jan 31, 2015)

I got the men's toilet from a villager once. o_o Even though they know their mayor is female. xD


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 1, 2015)

A "gently used" men's toilet by Antonio- uh, thanks, I guess, but why's it yellow in the middle? LOL


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 1, 2015)

a gently used banana~


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 1, 2015)

An IV drip from Fauna (I think it was her), saying she thought I needed it. Thanks.........


----------



## Rasumii (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, I was gonna say the "gently used" toilet one.

Although Hamlet did give me a "gently used" hamster cage one time.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2015)

a throne, and a '_gently used apple_'


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had the toilet one too 

Not so much a weird gift, but Lucky once sent me a letter that said he'd found something delicious to eat and he wanted me to try it so he was giving me some to try... the present attached to the letter was a stone floor :/  Yum.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 1, 2015)

A gently used men's toilet with a letter "have fun with it, i sure did"

wait... WHAT!?


----------



## folklore (Feb 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I was going to pass this up.
> I said to myself, "I bet they're gonna say toilets".
> I was right.
> I guess the weirdest was a hospital bed? idk...I don't really remember.


 I wish they would give me hospital stuff. I'd think that was cool.
Three years ago when I first started I had a Silent Hill theme going for my town and wanted the hospital stuff.
(couldn't ever find it at the time.)


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been given a men's toilet too! This is the dialogue I faintly remember
Julian: hey can you get me a pear?
Me: gets him perfect pear
Julian: yum this is so good! Have my men's toilet as a thank you gift


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2015)

Rodeo gave me his banana :')


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmm.. Curly once gave me his throne. He just gave it to me randomly, I sold it in Re tail for 200k, thanks Curly!


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 1, 2015)

Men's toilet, portable toilet, bathroom stall, even a POTTY. My villagers have serious issues ><


----------



## folklore (Feb 1, 2015)

Toilets, toilets.. Everywhere..


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm sure all females are confused by the men's toilet. Why would anyone give us one?! We live alone, we can't use it... WHAT are we supposed to do with that stupid thing? LOL


----------



## Kittilicious (Feb 1, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I'm sure all females are confused by the men's toilet. Why would anyone give us one?! We live alone, we can't use it... WHAT are we supposed to do with that stupid thing? LOL



I'm only putting it to good use once I lock Fang in my basement. :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 1, 2015)

People keep getting toilets.

That's called toilet humor.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know...


----------



## Togekiss (Feb 1, 2015)

Yup. Toilets. Mens' toilets. I don't even know why. xD


----------



## Kata (Feb 5, 2015)

A bathtub.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 5, 2015)

A snooty villager gave me a throne...for a perfect fruit she requested. I suppose she was very hungry


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Feb 5, 2015)

Molly gave me her bird feeder and bird bath ... won't she go hungry and dirty without those things?!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 5, 2015)

About this time last year, I had Prince in my town, and when I finished an errand for him he gave me a bathtub. Why. (._.)


----------



## Elisay (Feb 6, 2015)

I was walking around town, minding my own business when Ken confronts me.
"Here, I didn't really need this anymore" he exclaims with a bright smile on his face.
At that moment, the moment I realized what he had actually had givin me. It was a space satellite.
I had many questions about this item like "How did it get here?" and "Why does Ken have this item?"
And so I did the rightful thing with the satellite. I used it as furniture to decorate my house.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh... well Hopper sent me a Baby's hat in the mail and said I should wear it from time to time...


----------



## hellolaurey (Feb 6, 2015)

yesterday molly sent me halloween paper attached to her letter, thought that was kinda weird since its june in my town rn lol


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 6, 2015)

Elisay said:


> I was walking around town, minding my own business when Ken confronts me.
> "Here, I didn't really need this anymore" he exclaims with a bright smile on his face.
> At that moment, the moment I realized what he had actually had givin me. It was a space satellite.
> I had many questions about this item like "How did it get here?" and "Why does Ken have this item?"
> And so I did the rightful thing with the satellite. I used it as furniture to decorate my house.



I laughed out loud at this!


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 6, 2015)

Kitty gave me a trash can and told me it reminded her of me.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 6, 2015)

deerlilac said:


> Kitty gave me a trash can and told me it reminded her of me.



lmao I've heard of that one.

Yeah, Beau(my sweetypie) once gave me a bucket and told me he thought it would fit in well with my existing furniture. Many feelings were hurt that day.


----------



## sakurakiki (Feb 7, 2015)

The weirdest thing a villager has given me is when Poppy gave me her "skeleton"...


----------



## Camillion (Feb 7, 2015)

A gently used banana...


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Feb 7, 2015)

Fuchsia gave me a deer pelt jacket O_O


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

A skeleton that they found in their closet ah


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 12, 2015)

Found these in my old screenshots..... LOL


----------



## JSS (Feb 13, 2015)

Roald's gym-worn flooring and Dizzy giving me a throne once in my first town, if I recall correctly. I didn't know what it was or care about it so I went into Re-Tail to sell it and then the reaction: "No way."

One minute Dizzy's entire life savings is 64 bells and the next he has his hands on a throne.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

JSS said:


> Roald's gym-worn flooring and Dizzy giving me a throne once in my first town, if I recall correctly. I didn't know what it was or care about it so I went into Re-Tail to sell it and then the reaction: "No way."
> 
> One minute Dizzy's entire life savings is 64 bells and the next he has his hands on a throne.



Sounds like Dizzy is a hustler. LOL


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 13, 2015)

Definitely the men's toilet I received from Winnie >_<  No Winnie, that is NOT what I've always wanted, lol.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 13, 2015)

When Whitney gave me a throne. I was overwhelmingly happy about it, but I had no idea that snooty princess could ever give up such a thing to me so randomly out of the blue. 

I think one that was actually weird was a super toilet though.


----------



## AmantaRae (Feb 13, 2015)

Bruce gave me a stab in the back when he packed up unexpectedly... Don't know if that counts.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

Kidd is eternally trying to get into my pants and sends me stuff by mail with disturbing frequency, but this last time it was a message like "what encapsulates your true essence???" and he attached a leopard print t-shirt. It wouldn't have been as weird without the accompanying letter ;


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 18, 2015)

Lolly gave me her moldy shirt?? Were did she even get that from?


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Mar 18, 2015)

Up until now, I've gotten everything from them but the kitchen sink...oh wait, Marcie just gave me one of those too.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 18, 2015)

Idk about weird, but the meanest gift I've gotten so far was a trash can from Greta along with a note saying, "I hope this gift expresses my true feelings for you". That was the day after I started the town, too, and all I did was send her a djimbe drum. Which she sold -_-


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 18, 2015)

One time, I invited Fang over my house..... The next day, he sent me a letter.... and a men's toilet. -.- XD


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Mira sent me a pleated skirt…Guess she wants me to cross dress. It was a randm letter too, It wasn't a reply letter. Still love her.


----------



## MayorDarryn (Mar 18, 2015)

_".. Wot."_​


----------



## Manah (Mar 18, 2015)

Gaston tried giving me a men's toilet too, because apparently it's the perfect gift for girls. And it was used...


----------



## Keitara (Mar 18, 2015)

There was this super weird thing with the milk case.
I got one, sold it in Retail, got it back from a villager and the vicious circle never stopped until I finally threw it away. 
It was a curse '-'


----------



## Hypno KK (Mar 19, 2015)

The men's toilet or whatever the item is called.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 19, 2015)

Raven28 said:


> the jocks when they give you their sweaty clothes lol gross



This ^ 

Or they give you a toilet ._.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 19, 2015)

Julian (I love you Julian) gave me a man hole cover once...it just sounded wrong sorry...


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine have given me toilets and trash cans before, but the weirdest to me was a clear plastic model. Not sure if I've got the name right, but I'm talking about the one that's like a human anatomy model with all the organs showing? 
Kind of creeps me out. xD I promptly sold it.

Funniest gift, however, was when Big Top gave me his pawn as he had no use for it any more. > I love getting free minions~


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

A portable toilet from Stitches ;_;


----------



## KawaiixKiller (Mar 19, 2015)

Today Buck gave me a super toilet in return for any random piece of furniture.


----------



## Nimega (Mar 19, 2015)

A pear. Which was my town's native fruit!


----------



## peppermintys (Mar 19, 2015)

I can't remember who, but I got that one item called a Dharma or something. Creepiest furniture item I've come across in this game


----------



## Extra (Mar 19, 2015)

The weirdest thing a villager ever gaven given to me was a mold shirt i guess but its really not that bad since its a shirt but still a moldy shirt!?! curse you lolly i didn't want a moldy shirt i hate you now get out of my town. one time julian gave me a mens toilet. why do you even have that julian your a horse/unicorn have more pride in your sled you know that haha. well merengue gave me a portable toilet and a morning glory before. why merengue why i don't need that curse you merengue you know I always thought merengue name was pernounced mergerine it was weird for me to realize know that her name isnt spelled like that haha i feel weird curse you merengue!!! i hate you and uhh i guess beau bought a flea from me that i just caught that was on him honestly beau you are so weird it's not funny i hate you too. whitney gave me a shower haha that sounds weird i know it is you know you need a shower whitney you have so many fleas that it's not funny i have you too whitney i hate you so mush i can't take it any more


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

Manah said:


> Gaston tried giving me a men's toilet too, because apparently it's the perfect gift for girls. And it was used...



Oh god I hope mine wasn't used.... o.o


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't know if this counts as weird, but Elvis gave me one of his thrones, which costs 800,000 Bells to buy from Timmy & Tommy.


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've had a couple different villagers give me the stool furniture item... Not too weird just in itself, except they're like "here I want you to take my stool!"   and every time it has ever happened I'm like "erm, rather not, but thanks?"


----------



## Xita (Mar 21, 2015)

A super toilet.

Melba gave me one right after the bridge ceremony.

Thanks... I guess?


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 21, 2015)

fuzzynumber9 said:


> I've had a couple different villagers give me the stool furniture item... Not too weird just in itself, except they're like "here I want you to take my stool!"   and every time it has ever happened I'm like "erm, rather not, but thanks?"



I got the stool from either Erik or Stitches.  Then I went to Tia's house and she wanted to buy it from me so bad... XD 
Here I found my old screenshots..






And of course there's toilets everywhere ;__;  why are so many villagers carrying around toilets XD


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 21, 2015)

BonBon gave me a scale. Like excuse me is their something you are trying to tell me?


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 26, 2015)

A villager gave me a big bro's tee and said it would look good on me. The thing is, I was already wearing a big bro's tee when she gave it to me.

Also, Rosie gave me a shirt. She said I told her I wanted it a while ago. This was on the day right after she moved into my town.


----------



## Gabriellaa (Mar 26, 2015)

The villagers tend to do odd things all around, but id have to say when Diana tried to give me a flying saucer after she said the snooty line "do you believe in ufos? yes! unidentified flying oranges! all over my room"


----------



## agscribble (Mar 26, 2015)

One time O'Hare got a lovely kitchen from another villager. The next day he gave me the lovely kitchen after getting him new furniture. I put it on sale and he's the first one to want to buy it. So, I sell it to him. Then the next day he sends me a letter with the lovely kitchen attached. We played lovely kitchen hot potato for three days. That is the strangest thing I've ever been given.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Toilet joke in spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



...?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

Static asked me to bring Ruby back to the house so he could give her a shirt, and then he was like "Oh, you deserve a present!" and promptly gave me a portable toilet. Normally Static is mah boi but that was just weird.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

I actually love it when they give me their sweaty cloths lol I find it adorable XD


----------



## eraev (Mar 26, 2015)

I like when the uchi villagers give you something secretly, and tell you to just take it and not ask questions.
Shady business.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hopper has once again given me something baby themed. Last time it was the baby's hat and he told me I should wear it, the worst part was when he told me I'm not his mother. This time it was a stroller.

Hopper I am not your baby, nor am I having a baby, please stop throwing hints at me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I skipped past it but someone also sent me a trash can saying it reminded them of me! LIKE EXCUSE YOU!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

a toilet. also said it reminded them of me lmao.


----------



## Delibird (Mar 26, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> View attachment 82951
> 
> Just think about what he did to get this after I saved him.



Ozzie gave me his skeleton as well. That koala is up to some crazy things.
Admittedly when he gave it to me I was like "yesss" I can finally have a tumblr moment, I'm so lame ;-;


----------

